# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  preporuka za odvjetnika- radno pravo

## paklenica

Treba mi, *što prije*, preporuka za odvjetnika koji ima iskustva u sporovima vezanima uz radno pravo.
Zagreb.
Može na PP.

I informacija koliko koštaju usluge i na koji način se obično naplaćuju (po satu, da li je moguća telefonska, mail konzultacija, odlazak sa strankom kod poslodavca).

Hvala!

----------


## bucka

............

----------


## mamma san

Molim sve korisnice koje žele dati preporuke, neka to učine putem privatne poruke.

Hvala.

----------


## bucka

ok! sorry!

----------


## paklenica

hvala bucka!

molim da napišete i ako netko ima informaciju o cjeniku (da li je jedinstven ili ovisi o pojedinom odvjetniku)
i red veličine o kojoj lovi pričamo (po satu ili kako već)

----------


## bucka

postoji odvjetnička tarifa!
objavljena je u NN br. 148/09

----------


## AnneMary

dok sam ja bila u frci i nisam znala šta će bit kad se vratim na posao malo sam tražila i našla da su cjene određene pravilnikom, i mislim da je oko 500 kn savjetovanje, izlazak na ročište, pisanje tužbe i tako dalje.
meni su jako pomogli na legalisu i pošto sam bila u sve upućena, i nisam dala da me zeznu povukli su se i ostavili me na mom radnom mjestu.
da ne velim da su mi tili podvalit da potpišem aneks ugovoru što ni u ludilu nisam htjela.
nakon dva dana su zvali da se dogovorimo mirnim putem.

ako mogu kako pomoć vezano uz moja saznanja slobodno se javi na pp.
kod mene je bio slučaj povratka na posao nakon njege djeteta.

----------


## blackie

Molim preporuku za odvjetnika koji je spretan i okretan u sporovima vezanim uz radno pravo na PP.
Hvala.

----------


## chegrtusha

Da ne otvaram novu temu, također bih trebala preporuku za odvjetnika za radno pravo, molim na PP. Hvala!

----------


## bucka

nadam se da stavljanjem ovog linka neću prekršiti forumska pravila!
http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/14168/...kih-odvjetnika

----------


## mNina

Ja bi također trebala preporuku za odvjetnika za radno pravo.Molim na PP.

----------


## mamma san

mNina, bojim se da ćeš imati problema sa primanjem poruka, jer si friški korisnik. Trebala bi imati barem nekoliko postova. Pogledaj u pravilima ponašanja na forumu!

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54572-Pravila-ovog-foruma

----------


## samamama

mozda ta napisete u kojem ste gradu, pa se moze dati i bolja preporuka

----------


## pikula

> mozda ta napisete u kojem ste gradu, pa se moze dati i bolja preporuka


Podižem. Zagreb. 
Preporuke može ovdje ili na pp. 
Ako treba više info onda na pp,  lijepo molim

----------


## Rominka

Podizem. Pula
Hvala

----------


## Rominka

Hitno mi treba netko tko se bavi radnim pravom u Puli. Cure, u stanju sam ocaja, ako me netko moze uputiti bila bi mu jako zahvalna.

----------


## dino84

Rominka, znam za odvjetnicu Tamaru Delić i Loredanu Štok,ne znam da li se one bave radnim pravom. One su u istoj zgradi gdje i ja, ima i drugih odvjetnika tamo, pa ako ništa drugo mogu ti nabaviti br. telefona pa da makar nazoveš i pitaš.

----------


## Water

Rominka, ne znam da li znaš da ako si član sindikata imaš pravo na besplatnu pravnu pomoć, pravnici iz sindikata odrađuju sve isto što i odvjetnik, razlika je što ništa ne plaćaš.

----------


## Rominka

Jesam, ali ovaj nas sindiklani je sav u strahu i iskreno mi je rekao da mi on ne moze pomoci. Mislim da je doslo da mi zapravo i treba netko zvucnijeg imena jer 
mozda tada sve to skupa prestane...jer ja vise ne mogu. Nemam snage.

----------


## Water

> Jesam, ali ovaj nas sindiklani je sav u strahu i iskreno mi je rekao da mi on ne moze pomoci. Mislim da je doslo da mi zapravo i treba netko zvucnijeg imena jer 
> mozda tada sve to skupa prestane...jer ja vise ne mogu. Nemam snage.


Malo je čudno da se netko boji raditi svoj posao, u takvom slučaju se treba obratiti stepenicu više, odnosno u središnjicu sindikata. Ili si možda pobrkala sindikalnog povjerenika sa pravnikom sindikata? Ako nisi unaprijed se ispričavam.

U svakom slučaju žao mi je što sve to prolaziš, preporuku za odvjetnika nemam jer nisam iz Pule, živim u manjem gradu i ovdje svi odvjetnici rade radno pravo tako da ne možeš fulati previše s odvjetnikom. Želim ti svu sreću da se izboriš za svoja prava.

U prilog ti ide što sudovi činjenice cijene i pravo primijenjuju u korist radnika. Ono što tijekom postupka treba utvrditi je samo vjerojatnost da je tvoje pravo povrijeđeno a na poslodavcu je teret dokazivanja da to nije tako. Samo pazi na rokove. Zato se obrati za pomoć što prije i sretno.

----------


## princess puffy

> Rominka, ne znam da li znaš da ako si član sindikata imaš pravo na besplatnu pravnu pomoć, pravnici iz sindikata odrađuju sve isto što i odvjetnik, razlika je što ništa ne plaćaš.


u mom slučaju, pravnik iz sindikata je bio od niškoristi, osim za skupljanje 120 kn svaki mjesec za članarinu  sindikata

općenito sam ogorčena na naš sindikat!

svakako ja sam podigla tužbu, angažirala odvjetnika za ostvarenje prava iz radnog odnosa, i pripremite se za jedan dugotrajan i mučan proces

----------


## princess puffy

> U prilog ti ide što sudovi činjenice cijene i pravo primijenjuju u korist radnika.


nisam baš sigurna u ovu tvrdnju

mislim da svakako ovisi koliko ti je "jak" poslodavac, nažalost

----------


## Water

> nisam baš sigurna u ovu tvrdnju
> 
> mislim da svakako ovisi koliko ti je "jak" poslodavac, nažalost


Žao mi je što je tvoje iskustvo loše ali po mom iskustvu nema nikakve veze "jačina" poslodavca, što god to značilo.

----------


## Rominka

Sindikalni povjerenik je pokusavao popraviti situaciju, ali svaki put se sve vise zakuhalo. A pravnik, e to je zapravo povezano sa izuzetno jakoim poslodavcem, nazalost. Dovedena sam do toga da sam prisiljena dati otkaz kako bih sebe zivu i zdravu sacuvala, a sve sto zelim je raditi. No, ovo traje vec godinu i pol, i vec mi je tada preko ljudi receno da ce se uciniti sve samo da dam otkaz. I svi postupci vide k tome, no ova situacija sada je prelila casu. Ne mogu vise i ne zelim. Samo je pitanje mogu li boriti i imam li kvalitetnog odvjetnika. Pristala bib ja i na poslivno uvjetivani otkaz uz uvjet da vise nitko iz te firme ne smije ni spomenuti moje ime. Ma ne znam vise. U svakom slucaju sutra cu vidjeti sto ce mi reci odvjetnik pa cu dalje po njegovom savjetu.

----------


## princess puffy

> Žao mi je što je tvoje iskustvo loše ali po mom iskustvu nema nikakve veze "jačina" poslodavca, što god to značilo.


osim ako nisi dijete, ne mogu vjerovati da ne znaš što to znači u našoj lijepoj, pravnoj državi..

----------


## Water

> osim ako nisi dijete, ne mogu vjerovati da ne znaš što to znači u našoj lijepoj, pravnoj državi..


Ja stvarno ne znam zašto se ti svađaš sa mnom. Ja znam u kakvoj državi živim, a ne kužim zašto si ti uopće pokrenula spor ako si sigurna unaprijed da nemaš šanse. I stvarno ne vidim svrhu ovom prepucavanju.



Rominka, ne potpisuj ništa u firmi prije nego angažiraš odvjetnika, tada sve radi u konzultaciji s odvjetnikom.

----------


## princess puffy

zašto ti misliš da se ja svađam s tobom?

gdje sam napisala da u mom sporu nemam šanse? nisam niti glupa niti naivna, da bih se zafrkavala s nečim što je osuđeno na propast..

ali...živimo u takvoj pravnoj zemlji gdje se moraš obratiti sudu ako ne želiš raditi nešto protuzakonito, na što te poslodavac ( koji je "jak") prisiljava..

ako ti misliš da su u sudstvu dva plus dva četiri, ti i dalje živi u svom uvjerenju, ja znam da nisu

----------


## Water

> ali...živimo u takvoj pravnoj zemlji gdje se moraš obratiti sudu ako ne želiš raditi nešto protuzakonito, na što te poslodavac ( koji je "jak") prisiljava..


Pa tome sudovi i služe ne znam po čemu je naša država izuzetak, koliko ja znam radnih sporova ima svugdje.

A to što ja mislim ili znam o sudstvu ti stvarno ne možeš znati. Ćao.

----------


## Lucas

trebala bi pravni savjet oko mog radnog prava, situacja je malo komplicirana da sad pišem tu, ugl, povratak na posao nakon porodiljnog
pa ako mi netko može dati pravni savjet i preporučiti nekog dobrog odvjetnika/odvjetnicu koji mi neće po defoltu izreferirati koja su moja prava (na papiru) i poklopiti slušalicu bez mogućnosti dogovora da dođem kod njih po savjet (i platim,naravno,uslugu)

istočni dio zgb, ili sesvete
 molim u inbox

----------


## Boxica

> trebala bi pravni savjet oko mog radnog prava, situacja je malo komplicirana da sad pišem tu, ugl, povratak na posao nakon porodiljnog
> pa ako mi netko može dati pravni savjet i preporučiti nekog dobrog odvjetnika/odvjetnicu koji mi neće po defoltu izreferirati koja su moja prava (na papiru) i poklopiti slušalicu bez mogućnosti dogovora da dođem kod njih po savjet (i platim,naravno,uslugu)
> 
> istočni dio zgb, ili sesvete
>  molim u inbox


nemam preporuku, samo sam ti došla dati  :Love:  :Love: 
znam što je mene dočekalo kad sam se vratila nakon gubitka trudnoće...
kao što sam napisala na drugom topiću: lijepa naša HR  :Sad:

----------


## Lucas

:Love:  hvala ti... da,lijepa naša....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Emma24

Molim lijepo ako netko može da mi preporuči iskusnog i dobrog odvjetnika specijaliziranog za radno pravo.mail:endi-gradnja@windowslive.com
Unaprijed hvala

----------


## ivica_k

Molim preporuku za provjerenog odvjetnika za radno pravo u Os...na pp, hvala!

----------


## Pocahon

Molim lijepo da li netko može preporučiti iskusnog i kvalitetnog odvjetnika/odvjetnicu specijaliziranu za radno pravo u Zagrebu.
Preporuke može na pp. 

Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## jedna2

I ja trebam preporuku za radno pravo za ZG. Hvala.

----------


## Ivan Tomić

> Treba mi, *što prije*, preporuka za odvjetnika koji ima iskustva u sporovima vezanima uz radno pravo.
> Zagreb.
> Može na PP.
> 
> I informacija koliko koštaju usluge i na koji način se obično naplaćuju (po satu, da li je moguća telefonska, mail konzultacija, odlazak sa strankom kod poslodavca).
> 
> Hvala!


Usluge koštaju ovisno o vrijednosti predmeta spora, obično odvjetnici naplaćuju sat rada sa strankama 250 kn +pdv.
Za detaljnje informacije i dobru uslugu, najbolje bi bilo dobiti odgovor od više odvjetnika o vremenskom periodu trajanja postupka, procjeni troška i izvjesnosti uspjeha.
Nedavno sam naišao na ovu stranicu i same pohvale imam za istu, nudi mogućnost velikog izbora, besplatne konzultacije i procjenu troškova.
http://www.advocator.hr/

----------

